# UNDERTAKINGS '08 advertisement material



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

hi all - been real busy workin on gettin things worked out for this years haunt - gonna be at the same location as last year - at the town fair grounds - this year im buying a 20x20 space to advertise durring the fair that runs the last week in july so im rushing to get my advertisement material made up - this is going to be printed on a 3 foot by 16 foot banner to display our name. i wanted to come up with a really good yet generic design that can be used year after year with different themes and even if we switch locations. this is all custom done by us at death by design, mainly my good friend and partner in crime luke with some suggestions/input by me. this hasn't been sent to the printers yet, so if you can think of anything that you think really needs changed let me know - this is just a small version - gonna have a link to a bigger file up soon - all feedback is welcome as always - riley


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like it just like that,
I'm thinking the death by design will show up better in a bigger pic?
other wise it's Hard to read


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I agree with Lilly, but I think it looks great


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm with the others. I didn't even see the Death By Design in there until the others mentioned it; if you want people to see it that needs to come out a bit. But the main part is perfect. You have a "wet" haunt; the main font you're using is shades of _Se7en_ or _Saw_ which carries the association and gives people an inkling of what sort of experience they're in for. Good choice.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks everyone - and yeah - the death by desing will be more visible - this will be printed on a 3 foot by 16 foot banner so the letters in death by desing will be at least 3-4 inches

this is going to be the main poster this year - printed on 11x16 and hopefully some larger ones as well










and this will be the back of the coupon (the front is very similar to the poster so i didn't post it) printed on 4x6 postcard size cardstock










more to come!
riley


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

Amazing poster. I love it.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks doubleX! also - the website isn't currently up - if you type in dbdcreations it will just take you to the page i started and didn't get a chance to do much on for my up and coming online buisness - were gonna change the site around so the link on the poster will take you to the haunt site


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Love the poster too. Gee - you're only about 3 hours away. If I make a trip to Pittsburgh in October - I'll definitely stop and check it out. How do I get coupons?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice poster! People are sure to notice the foot!


----------



## Possessed Paula (Jul 10, 2008)

Wonderful job on the poster. Nice design and very creative. I went through your haunt last year thought you did a great job. Looking forward to this year.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks guys! - hey possessed paula - where are you located from? you should have let me know you were comin and i would have said hey to ya. glad you liked the haunt. if you liked last year your really be in for a treat this year. coupons will be available on the site when its up as well as buisnesses in our area. if you or paula or anyone else on here lets me know im sure i can swing a few free tickets for you guys to come check it out and even an afterhours tour if you wanted to hang out till we close.

riley


----------



## Possessed Paula (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Riley,
What days/hours are you going to be at the Shippensburg Fair, and where will your booth be located?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Mummy much? Lol looks very cool though


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Awesome work.
What program are you using to make these?
They look sick!
.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks FYF - these were made using photoshop.

just got done with the free tours at the town fair for advertising - we had a really good crowd come out and check everything out - everyone seemed to like it - hopefully this will translate into ticket sales this fall - even got the chainsaw out a few nights and cleared out the crowd that was hanging around to see the others get scared - this was probably one of the most intense builds as far as time constraints that i have done - we had 4 days to put this up - and granted it isn't huge - but we had a raised floor with 3 highly detailed rooms - 4 pneumatic props - and then the facade - almost all of this minus the props and a few wall panels was built on site. here are 2 quick pics i snapped of the outside before we had to start tearing down...i think we have a little video of some scares in action ill have to get around to posting later



















keep checking back for more updates.....


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW! The mini haunt looks great! No doubt that this will generate into ticket sales.. Thank's for the updates-keep them coming!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Outta freakin hand, man... and it's not even the real haunt yet heheh... looks awesome. Last year was awesome and you're blowing that one out of the water this year.

Yeah, unless those people have EXTREMELY poor short-term memory I think you're guaranteed that a lot of them are buying tickets this season.

Ya know, as a marketing ploy that never crossed my mind before... a pre-season mini-haunt beats the hell out of a myspace page any day. Any bozo can post a couple pictures (carefully lit and cropped) and say "this is what we do"... but actually letting people see first hand what you do is another thing entirely. And at a county or town fair no less... shrewd, dude... very shrewd...


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

well thats the idea rev  hehe - i was pretty happy with the turnout so id imagine that at least half if not more people that came buy and checked out our setup will come back - hopefully with some of their friends too. our fair is really nice, but seems to be the SAAAAMMMMEEEE stuff every year so we definitely got some people new to the whole haunt idea just because we the newest thing at the fair and they wanted to check it out. how many of these kin of people will come back for seconds in oct? who knows - but even just a handful of those people come back thats tapping into a new group of people who have more contacts and word of mouth might travel for us.

also, it was kinda funny. this little mini haunt really got ME into it as well lol. i havent really gotten out of it since last season - as ive been building all summer some new props, but just seein those people scream running out the door was just...ahhhhh...lovely 

so needless to say, im in haunt overdrive right now and ready to start buildin the real one.....now..about those floor plans....


----------

